

Graphene breakthrough heralds ‘million-fold improvement’ in hard drive storage - twoshedsmcginty
http://thestack.com/graphene-naval-research-million-times-hard-disk-storage-160315

======
deeviant
Hopefully it comes with a million-fold increase in data transfer as well.

